# Disable log off in OS X?



## doakwolf (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I wondered if it is in any way possible to disable the log off feature from the apple menu in OS X?

Cheers,
DoakWolf.


----------



## doakwolf (Nov 16, 2004)

All sorted now. Got a program called FruitMenu to do what I wanted


----------

